# Big girls don't cry



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone know how to minimize tear stains on dogs? My dogs hate it when I wipe their faces, but if I don't the fur there will rot away. I don't mind wiping their faces off, I would just like to appease them a little more if at all possible.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yorkie Mom said:


> Does anyone know how to minimize tear stains on dogs?


I've never had one of those breeds of dogs that have tear stains, but I have had several people tell me they went away when they switched their tear stained dogs to a raw diet.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, thanks. I wonder why they get tear stains... Just big cry babies I guess. Lol, just kdding.


----------



## Beowulf08 (Sep 24, 2008)

I found this info i thought i might share it with you: If you are feeding a LOW QUALITY diet that contain RED FOOD COLORING, the tear stain will not disappear until you change the food.

Also most of those low quality high fat treats contain RED FOOD COLORING so get rid of them as well! Also are you aware that most of those so called tear stain products contain POULTRY ANTIBIOTICS????

Factors to eliminate Tear Staining - by Tonia Holibaugh - Rhapsody Maltese http://www.puresilkkennels.net/Tear Staining Article - Single Page.pdf

Apple Cider Vinegar also helps!The Wonders of Apple Cider Vinegar

Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) is golden liquid concentrated with the healthy goodness of apples. It contains more than 30 important nutrients, 12 minerals, over 6 vitamins, essential acids and several enzymes. Moreover, it has a large dose of pectin for a healthy heart, and thus, healthy as a whole. ACV is cheap, easy to use and it really benefits our health in numerous ways. ACV can benefit both people and their pets. It is antibacterial and anti-fungal and gives the immune system a good boost. As a high potassium electrolyte balancer, it remineralizes the body and helps normalize the blood’s alkaline acid balance.

ACV is a good remedy for food poisoning and helpful in digestive upsets. It is also effective for urinary tract infections and it lowers high blood pressure. In fact, daily use of ACV eliminates tear stains around the eyes and nose of pets with white or light-colored fur. For those on diuretics, it is helpful in replacing potassium depletion.

ACV is the natural king of skin remedies. It is wonderful for itching and scratching pets as well as a superb skin and hair conditioner. Good old apple cider vinegar either straight or diluted 50/50 with water can be applied directly to the affected area and allowed to dry.

It will eliminate dandruff, rejuvenate hair, skin and help sweeten and balance the pH levels in the body. When giving your pet a bath, shampoo, rinse, then apply ACV either straight or diluted, followed by rinsing with water. Notice, any residue shampoo will be washed out and you will feel and see an increased softness and sheen to the coat. It can be followed with a conditioner of your choice.

Taken internally will help the body against arthritis, itching, obesity, bad odor, dry skin, joint problems, lack luster hair and weak immune system. Average dosage for a dog or person is 1/2 oz morning and 1/2 oz. evening. A cat is half that dose. Can be diluted fifty fifty with water, dripped on food. Finicky pets try tiny doses then work up to suggested amount


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info on ACV! I have started Baby and Rex on just a few drops with their foods, but didn't know about the bath thing. After last time out tonight, I am giving Baby a bath, and will use it afterwards!


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing! Thank you!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

99% of the time tear stains are a result of a food allergy so I would try switching foods and seeing if you can pinpoint the cause. My white boy never had tear stains while on the original Canidae, once they changed their formula he started getting them and they didn't go away until I figured out he was allergic to gluten and switched to a gluten free food. Once I did that his tear stains went away and stayed away and it's been months now. I never have to wipe his eyes and he's 100% tear stain free. I have also heard that adding apple cider vinegar to their food can help, not the kind you get at the grocery store for salads, but the kind you get at a health food store with "the mother" still in it. I get mine from Puritan Sale - Discount Priced Vitamins and Nutritional Supplements, visit Puritan.com - Puritans Pride for less than $4 per 32oz jar and that bottle lasts me a month with (2) 65 pound dogs, they each get 1 TBSP per day (1 1/2 tsp per meal and they eat twice a day). It has helped with my girl's Valley Fever and helped them both with their gas. Anyway, I would guess it's probably a food allergy so I'd start with what you feed them and switch to either a grain free to see if that helps or go to a completely different protein source, or both.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Is organic ACV okay? That is what I buy.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> Is organic ACV okay? That is what I buy.


Not necessarily because I've seen organic in the grocery store and that's not the right kind, however the stuff with "the mother" still in it is organic. The type that has the benefits you cannot find in a grocery store, Wal-Mart, Target, etc it has to be a health food or vitamin store. On the front of it it will say with "the mother" or something along those lines. One good way to tell is if there is sediment at the bottom after it sets for a bit, if you have to shake it up it probably has "the mother" in it, if you don't that's not the right kind. I personally get Bragg brand which is one of the well known brands for it but there may be other brands that still have "the mother" in it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> My white boy never had tear stains while on the original Canidae, once they changed their formula he started getting them and they didn't go away until I figured out he was allergic to gluten and switched to a gluten free food.


Yes, I've heard it's from unnecessary plant proteins too. Like if there's corn gluten meal in the food (ie: Royal Canin), it causes tear staining. Or rice gluten, or any of that sort. 

I find the unnecessary components of dog food often eek their way out of our dogs' bodies in some form or another. I think that's how the gluten finds its way out. Regular corn causes hot spots, loose stools, and shedding. Too many grains can cause excessive stools and flakey skin. Etc. etc.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Yes, I've heard it's from unnecessary plant proteins too. Like if there's corn gluten meal in the food (ie: Royal Canin), it causes tear staining. Or rice gluten, or any of that sort.
> 
> I find the unnecessary components of dog food often eek their way out of our dogs' bodies in some form or another. I think that's how the gluten finds its way out. Regular corn causes hot spots, loose stools, and shedding. Too many grains can cause excessive stools and flakey skin. Etc. etc.


But then again most of those side effects are considered allergic reactions as well.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

My son works at the grocery chain of Hannafords full time. I asked him to check out the ACV at the store he works at, it being what they call the super store. They do carry the Bragg brand of ACV. It kind of looks like they put coffee creamer in it. Smells like what I have bought before though. Anyway, I started giving it this morning. How much for a 10 pound dog per day do you think?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is a link to what it'll look like if it's the right stuff. And it'll say "with the mother" on the front of the bottle.

ORGANIC APPLE CIDER VINEGAR - 32 oz. Liquid | BRAGGS LIQUID AMINOS Supplements | BRAGG

And 1 tsp for a dog up to 14 pounds 2 tsp for a dog 15-34 pounds and 1 TBSP for dogs over 34 pounds.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup that is what I got!! Thanks for giving me some kind of idea of how much to give them. It cost me $5.39, but if it helps money well spent!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> Yup that is what I got!! Thanks for giving me some kind of idea of how much to give them. It cost me $5.39, but if it helps money well spent!



For how big of a bottle? If it's the 16oz one I highly recommend going through puritan sale instead. It's $3.97 for a 32oz bottle and giving 2 dogs 1 TBSP per day that 32oz bottle lasts me a month exactly.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

It is a quart, and Baby will get a tsp. Rex the TBL. So, not too bad! Yeah, I will still check around to find it cheaper, but I now know where to get it if I can't find it otherwize!


----------



## a&gxo (Oct 29, 2008)

it has A LOT to do with their food.. i would look into that, for sure! RAW would really alleviate a lot of the tear stains, i'm sure of it! :wink: although, with yorkies.. they will always need to have they lil faces cleaned daily.. especially if you keep them in a longer coat :wink: (i too have yorkies! they are just the loves of my life!! :smile: such big personality and so so smart.. for such a small dog! :smile


----------



## beanoil (Dec 20, 2008)

My Sister has a purebred Maltese. This is the whitest dog I have ever seen. Clorox bleach white. OxiClean white. I'm not kidding, this dog is the whitest of white. A beautiful dog. Any tear stains would be very obvious on Max. Sis says Max's tear stains were eliminated by bottled water. Apparantly Sis's well water is high in iron. Bottled water did the trick. I'm certain the cause varies from dog to dog though. FWIW, she feeds Science Diet, a 50/50 mix of adult and Natures Best.


----------

